# Jobs in Dubai



## rezaulhuq (Nov 28, 2011)

Can anybody advice me the easiest way to find a job in Dubai for foreigner from south Asian countries.


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Www.dibizzle.com
Www.GNads4u.com
And then there are many recruiters advertising in the Friday gild news Appointments section.


----------



## rezaulhuq (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I 'll check them as well.


----------

